# post funny tortoise/turtle related images!



## Josh (Aug 24, 2007)

i just saw this one on shelledwarriors


----------



## T-P (Aug 26, 2007)

Yes Shut the shell up, made me laugh once!


----------



## Tegan (Aug 31, 2007)

This is one of my favs i have found.


----------



## zeezombiedoll (Aug 31, 2007)




----------



## T-P (Aug 31, 2007)

I love that one hell


----------



## squirtle (Aug 31, 2007)

josh said:


> i just saw this one on shelledwarriors





An oldie but goodie!



Aside from the obvious dangers of having a cat share a space with a tortoise, this is a cute one!


----------



## Jentortmom (Aug 31, 2007)

Tegan said:


> This is one of my favs i have found.



That is so cute!!!


----------



## Jentortmom (Aug 31, 2007)

Those are so cute squirtle!!


----------



## Tegan (Aug 31, 2007)

LOL... I just stumbled on this one!!!


----------



## Rees2 (Aug 31, 2007)

I love that book.Yes it is very dangerous to put a tortoise with a cat I have seen vedios of a tortoise attacking cats to defend it's nest it was doing pretty well actually I just hope it didn't get hurt.All of them are funny.


----------



## squirtle (Aug 31, 2007)

Rees2 said:


> I love that book.Yes it is very dangerous to put a tortoise with a cat I have seen vedios of a tortoise attacking cats to defend it's nest it was doing pretty well actually I just hope it didn't get hurt.All of them are funny.



Despite my efforts to keep the cat away from the tortoise, now the Sulcata is a heck of a lot bigger and they are friends. My Sulcata doesn't have a lady friend, and he has never been very territorial. If the cat comes into his enclosure, Squirt (Sulcata) walks over and lays down beside him. Everyone at work used to joke that I would wake up one day and the have the world's first curtle. Or tortcat. The jokes are endless. The cat in the picture, Pepe, even gets along with my chinchillas. But he does eye my iguana and gecko with a gleam in his eye....


----------



## Rees2 (Sep 3, 2007)

I can't post these pictures so i'll just give you guys a link to them.Heres a pic of a tortoise collecting money.A tortoise dressed up for winter.


----------



## tortoiseluv (Oct 21, 2007)

I love the second one! I couldn't see the first one. I have used the first one before for my profile picture!


----------



## clark (Oct 22, 2007)

squirtle said:


> josh said:
> 
> 
> > i just saw this one on shelledwarriors
> ...



i luv it thats so funny.Ur cat is more brave than my dog is scared of my tortoise he leaves the room when clark is out


----------

